# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  average plaster job, stuff on door trims

## havabeer

hi, 
recently had a chippy come through and move/install some doorways for us. he screwed off the plaster sheets. 
after a few weeks, managed to get a plasterer to come in and finish it off. both trades paid in cash, while not cheap certainly not at the top end of the price scale . I told the chippy that I would re-install the trim my self as we will probably re-trim the whole house in the future and its not too hard of a job and something we can just plod along with.   
my issue is arising from the amount off stuff left on door frames from the plasterer and what to do about it. You can see from the photos the (I assume) top coat is globbed on. 
do I: 
A) keep trying to attach it with a chisel, my very sharp narex seem to dig into the wood too easy so will need a blunter one.
B) sand plaster globs back to bare wood
C) bash with ball end of ball peen hammer
D) install trim and just try and no more gap it as best I can
E) something I haven't thought of 
this is just a sample of about 4 doors (red circle is where my chisel dug in just hand pairing)

----------


## r3nov8or

Not great, hey. Why is there so much plaster in areas that don't form a join in the plaster sheets? Was the plasterboard that far shy of the front of the door jambs?

----------


## johnc

Sand it! what a mess something to be annoyed about for sure. Try using 120 grit paper, don't go finer than 150

----------


## droog

I see multiple layers so suspect its base coat and top coat.
Top coat is also pretty soft so would clean off easy, base coat not so easy. Some course sandpaper like 40 grit helps with base coat but still hard work. 
If the jamb is below the surface level of the plaster another option is a packing strip to bring the jamb up to flush.

----------


## phild01

Some of it looks like dags that will knock off with a wide blade. Try tapping at it to see if it breaks free before sanding. If it is a finishing top-coat it will freely sand off.
Just be sure not to touch anywhere of the required job with sandpaper as it will gouge the finishing coat.

----------


## havabeer

the original trim was the 60mm stuff, where probably going to be replacing the lot with something around 90mm so don't need to worry too much about hitting the plaster board.  
going to give the 5 in 1 painters scraper a go soon enough and see what will bash off.

----------


## Whitey66

A random sander with vacuum attached with 80 grit disc will eat this up for breakfast and leave no mess to clean up.

----------

